
Copy and Pasta - mooreds
https://taekim.tech/blog/24K81b4LzQZMdE9ERaZw3X
======
timeinput
> Knowledge is knowing that a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is not putting it in a
> fruit salad.

Knowledge is knowing repeating your self causes a maintenance burden, wisdom
is repeating yourself judiciously.

